# Batteries imbalanced



## jfeller2112

Hi guys. So I have a married pair of Samsung 18650s that are imbalanced. They were fine yesterday. They were getting a little bit low so I put them in a battery case and used my other pair. Today I put them in my Nitecore charger and the one was much more charged than the other, so I decided to let the one become fully charged. So I put them in my mod and they were vaping fine, but now they won't fire my mod as my mod is saying batteries are imbalanced. Is there a way i can fix this?









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jfeller2112

jfeller2112 said:


> Hi guys. So I have a married pair of Samsung 18650s that are imbalanced. They were fine yesterday. They were getting a little bit low so I put them in a battery case and used my other pair. Today I put them in my Nitecore charger and the one was much more charged than the other, so I decided to let the one become fully charged. So I put them in my mod and they were vaping fine, but now they won't fire my mod as my mod is saying batteries are imbalanced. Is there a way i can fix this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sorry. Meant to say I decided to let them both become fully charged 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I think it's a dud battery. If u still want to test it, use them one by one in a single battery mod, that might give u an idea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

How old are the batteries?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jfeller2112

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I think it's a dud battery. If u still want to test it, use them one by one in a single battery mod, that might give u an idea.


Unfortunately I don't have one.. my charger has a discharged battery recovery mode, should I try it ? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jfeller2112

RainstormZA said:


> How old are the batteries?


I have had them for about a month 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

jfeller2112 said:


> Unfortunately I don't have one.. my charger has a discharged battery recovery mode, should I try it ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That's for over discharged batteries. The reason I asked u to test it in a single battery mod is so that u can get an estimate of how much charge each one holds. If the dud one discharges faster u can confirm its faulty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

That doesn't sound right @jfeller2112 
Usually I get a bit of an imbalance on the 3-battery Wismec RX200 - but its nowhere near that different.
I would say, unless the battery meter on the mod is wonky then one of those batteries is not right.
Maybe try switch them around in the mod and see if it shows the same battery is low.

Then charge them up fully and check again

If it still does that then it could be a bad battery

Did you buy them new from a reputable vaping retailer?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jfeller2112

Silver said:


> That doesn't sound right @jfeller2112
> Usually I get a bit of an imbalance on the 3-battery Wismec RX200 - but its nowhere near that different.
> I would say, unless the battery meter on the mod is wonky then one of those batteries is not right.
> Maybe try switch them around in the mod and see if it shows the same battery is low.
> 
> Then charge them up fully and check again
> 
> If it still does that then it could be a bad battery
> 
> Did you buy them new from a reputable vaping retailer?


Okay I am trying to fully charge them both now but the one is already fully charged while the other is about a third of the way. Should I take the fully charged battery out so long and let the other one charge ? It is in the Nitecore which stops putting power through to batteries which are charged so it should be safe to leave it in there, right ? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

jfeller2112 said:


> Okay I am trying to fully charge them both now but the one is already fully charged while the other is about a third of the way. Should I take the fully charged battery out so long and let the other one charge ? It is in the Nitecore which stops putting power through to batteries which are charged so it should be safe to leave it in there, right ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Have you marked the batteries ? Lets say battery A is the possible dud one and battery B is the ok one. 
Did A charge fast and B is still charging ??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jfeller2112

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Have you marked the batteries ? Lets say battery A is the possible dud one and battery B is the ok one.
> Did A charge fast and B is still charging ??


I fully charged them and it seems they are all good now. Thank you for the help! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

